# Outlook Express einrichten



## morph-x (1. September 2004)

Hallöchen,
kann mir mal bitte jemand sagen wie ich meinen Outlook E. einrichten kann. Mit der dazugehörigen hilfe klappt es nicht. Oder ich habe mal wieder ein gedankliches Blackout  
Da ich mehrere E-Mail Adressen besitze möchte ich diese alle in Outlook einfügen und darüber meine Mails abholen.
Aber was schreibe ich in folgendes Feld:

Der Posteingangserver ist ein: *auswahlfeld* (POP3)  (IMAP  ) (HTTP )

Posteingangserver(POP3,IMAP oder HTTP)
__________________________________
__________________________________


Ein SMTP Server wird für den Postausgang verwendet.
Postausgangserver(SMTP)
__________________________________
__________________________________

MfG
Marcel


----------



## Hellie (1. September 2004)

> Aber was schreibe ich in folgendes Feld:



Das kommt drauf an, bei welchem Anbieter du deine eMail-Adressen hast. 
Und dann einfach eine nach der anderen alle Adressen eintragen. 
Falls du nicht weißt, wie der SMTP- und POP3-Server deines Anbieters heißt, kannst du ja auch hier noch mal nachfragen.

lg Hellie


----------



## morph-x (1. September 2004)

Genau das ist das Problem, das ich nicht weiss wie die Server Adr. meines Anbieters heissen. Dann bräuchte ich die von:
Gelsennet, Yahoo und Web.de
Wäre schön wenn jemand wüsste was ich bei den einzelnen Anbietern eintragen muss.

MfG
Marcel


----------



## Sven Mintel (1. September 2004)

Web.de

Posteingangsserverop3.web.de
Postausgangsserver:smtp.web.de

Für gewöhnlich findet man auf der HP des Dienstanbieters ausführliche Beschreibungen zur Konfiguration der Email-Programme, wo auch die Serveradressen zu finden sein sollten.


Fatalus, habe in deinem Beitrag mal Smilies deaktiviert, weil sie den Textflkuss zerlegten ( beim Pop3 )! by Cutti


----------



## morph-x (1. September 2004)

Hallöchen,
erstmal besten Dank. Habe auf den einzelnen Homepages der Anbieter die Serveradressen gefunden.

MfG 
Marcel


----------



## morph-x (3. Oktober 2004)

Hallöchen,
ich muss das Thema nochmal aufrollen. Ich habe ihn so eingerichtet bekommen, das ich von gelsennet und web.de meine Mails abholen kann, aber mit yahoo klappt es zu verrecken nicht. Ich habe schon alles mögliche ausprobiert....aber nix. Es kommt jedes mal eine Fehlermeldung..das er keinen Zugriff auf den Server erhält!
Woran kann das liegen!?

Schonmal Danke für eure Hilfe...

MfG
Marcel


----------



## Gerhard_Kuntz (19. November 2005)

Hi!
Bei Yahoo gibt es die Nicklichkeit, dass eine POP-Abholung nur für  "Premiummitglieder" funktioniert.
Auf der Startseite für "Mail" gibt es einen entsprechnenden Hinweis!
> ergo: anderen Mailanbieter suchen;-)

Gerhard


----------



## Nightcrawler (19. November 2005)

Hallo,

Wenn du bei Yahoo deine Amils über POP3 abholen willst.
Must entweder einen Premiumaccount haben (wie Gerhard schon gesagt) oder
du mußte dir gefallen lassen Werbemail zu bekommen.
Das kann man aber über Filteregeln so einstellen das die entweder automatisch gelöscht oder in einen seperaten Ordner gelenkt werden.

Gruß

Nightcrawler


----------



## michaelwengert (21. November 2005)

komisch....
  Ich habe weder nen Premium Account noch bekomme ich irgendwelche Werbung.
  Kann aber die mails trotzdem über

  pop.mail.yahoo.de und smtp.mail.yahoo.de

   abrufen und versenden


----------

